# Congratulations James M! 3000+



## la reine victoria

Sincere Congratulations
 James! ​ 
Your posts are
much appreciated.​ 

A little light reading for you. ​ 
You'd better have one of
these too.
​ 

Best wishes,
LRV​


----------



## heidita

Already 3000?? Always nice seeing you, James.  

And do have a beer!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## RocketGirl

Hey James!  I appreciate your always helpful, often thought-provoking posts.  

Congrats on reaching 3000 and I look forward to seeing more of you on the French-English forum !


----------



## cheshire

How many times did you help me? Countless times!


----------



## elroy

Sincere thanks for many, many fine contributions to the forums.  It's people like you that make this place the wonderful linguistic haven that it is.

Congratulations!


----------



## Nunty

Ah, JamesM, and I thought I was being so assiduous in watching your post count! [whine]I wanted to be the one to start the thread.[/whine]

Thank you for your intelligent, kind, helpful contributions to the forum. It would be a poorer place without you!


----------



## Hockey13

Always a great contributor. Congrats!


----------



## JamesM

Well, thanks very much to all of you!  What a wonderful surprise.    You made my day.

It's always a pleasure to log in to this board.  I know I will learn something new every time.  I'm one of the "silent readers" on the French-English board, soaking up everything I can.

Thank you all for the good wishes!  (Cake and beer... hmm, not a combination I've tried before...  )

- James


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Toc toc ! Je peux encore entrer ? 
Juste un petit mot pour te dire combien j'apprécie tes contributions, même si je suis à peu près sûre que je ne comprends pas la moitié de toutes les choses intelligentes que tu écris (en anglais).  Mais il faut oser encore plus d'incursions dans le forum Fr-En !


----------



## carolineR

JamesM said:


> You made my day.


 Yes, this is a very pleasant page, isn't it ? 


JamesM said:


> I'm one of the "silent readers" on the French-English board, soaking up everything I can.


Luckily, you do sometimes break your silent vows ! keep this up ! You're excellent ! and you are worth much more than a mere ... !


----------



## emma42

Congratulations, JamesM!

Your intelligence, humanity and humour are a gift to these Forums.

Long may they continue.

Emma
​


----------



## JamesM

Thanks, Karine Fr, carolineR and emma42.  I truly appreciate it.    I'll do my best to venture into the French-English waters a bit more.


----------



## AngelEyes

JamesM,

You've been very kind to me...it's much appreciated.

Congratulations on contributing 3,000 times.

Wow.  




*AngelEyes*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Thank you very much James, your kindness and ability are always appreciated.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, James!*

You always keep us on our toes.  Keep it up!


----------



## geve

Bravo James !

Les eaux franco-anglaises peuvent paraître _a bit chilly_ à première vue, les foreros un peu intimidants, mais on y patauge gaiement. Viens donc y tremper un orteil plus souvent !


----------



## JamesM

Thanks so much, Paulfromitaly, fenixpollo, and geve.  

Merci beaucoup, geve, pour l'invitation.   J'y vous verrai.


----------

